# Valencia, Spain



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Valencia is the third largest city in spain with a population of 810,000 and the metropolitan area exceding 1.7 million people. It is known for the it's world famous Paella dish, the amazing festival of Fallas (which i'll show in a new thread), and a vibrant nightlife that goes well into the morning. It's sometimes overshadowed by the larger and more popular neighbours of Madrid and Barcelona, but is starting to put itself back into the limelight with lots of new attractions such as the City of Arts and Sciences (designed by Santiago Calatrava) and events such as the America's Cup sailing race and the New Grand Prix circuit. 

When i next go to Valencia i'll take some of my own photos, but for now these are from Flickr 

Ayuntamiento (City Hall)










Plaza de la Virgen (Virgen Square)










Torre del Miguelete (Bell tower of the cathedral)










Plaza de la Reina (Queens Square)










Aqua Multiespacio Building




























Hilton Valencia



















Estacio Nord/Estacion del Norte (Central station of Valencia)










Some other photos
































































I'll post more pictures soon, including pics of the City of Arts and Sciences, probably the impressive piece of architecture in Valencia.

Enjoy!


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

Valencia is really beautiful...


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

The City of Arts and Sciences!

This futuristic complex of buildings was designed by the Valencia architect Santiago Calatrava and was opened in 1998. It is comprised of:

L'Hemisfèric — Imax Cinema, Planetarium and Laserium thats built in the shape of an eye.

El Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe — Interactive Science museum that resembles the skeleton of a dinosaur.

L'Umbracle — Landscaped walk with plant species indigenous to Valencia (rockrose, lentisca, romero, lavender, honeysuckle, bougainvillea, palm tree, and others). Also inside The Walk of the Sculptures, an outdoor art gallery with sculptures from contemporary artists.

L'Oceanogràfic — Open-air oceanographic park. It is the largest oceanographic aquarium in Europe with 110,000 square meters and 42 million liters of water. It was built in the shape of a water lily and the architect was Felix Candela.

El Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía — Opera house and performing arts center. It has four large rooms: a Main Room, Magisterial Classroom, Amphitheater and Theater of Camera. It is dedicated to music and the scenic arts and is the newest building of the complex, completed and opened in 2005.

L'Hemisfèric and the Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía 




























L'Hemisfèric and the Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe behind it










L'Hemisfèric










the 'full' eye










Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía 










Museu de les Ciències Príncipe Felipe




























L'Umbracle



















L'Oceanogràfic


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Please feel free to post any pictures of valencia, and all comments are welcome


----------



## zazo1 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

dmarney said:


> The City of Arts and Sciences!


:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

The oficial tourism videos of Valencia

En español (castellano de España)






In english


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Out of the world architecture--fantastic:cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely city.. Thanks for the nice tour


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

I love this city


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

These buildings are fantastic to me. The first one is said to have had a great influence on Calatrava.

La Llotja de la Seda.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/joanot/2301147219/









Mercado central

http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguelcalleja/2441553732/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anaalas/2470330695/









Mercado Colon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raul_palmero/2807859539/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Valencia :cheers: thanks for sharing them kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful pictures, please more, and from the metro


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Valencia is wonderful!! Great city :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Valencia is a beautiful city with some stunning architecture. Truly classic designs.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Valencia has wonderful architecture.


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

thank you all for your comments


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

el palmesano said:


> beautiful pictures, please more, and from the metro


ill post a new thread of public transport in the city


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Great city! it has everything a big city must have! and better!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Stunning. Classic yet modern. A wonderful mix.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Please post more photos about Valencia


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I've seen something about Valencia joining the recent «highrise fever» in Spain. A modern, old and vibrant city.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Very beautiful city. Please, continue with more pictures


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Amazing Valencia.


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

Dutch_Mentor said:


>


--


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

I like this city and there are some good and nice places, but there are some neighbourhoods which reminds me some how on Ramallah or Gaza. There are also a lot junkies, whores and African people there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That building its somekind of museum?


>


----------



## Gölem II (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a social club/restaurant, and also hosts a LV shop


----------



## AvFenix (Dec 6, 2003)

Some pictures

The Turia Garden:

























































Pont del Real:

















Tetuán Square:

















Glorieta Garden:








































Porta del Mar

Parterre Garden:
















James I the Conqueror. Founder of the Kingdom of Valencia.


Carrer del Mar(See Street):








St Vicent Ferrer's Natal house:


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

:drool: Gorgeous....


----------



## AvFenix (Dec 6, 2003)

La Pau Street:

















































































































Manises Square-Palau de la Generalitat:
















This palace is the seat of government of the Valencian Community. 









Carrer Cavallers (Knights Street):

















































































San Lorenzo Square-Muro de Sta Ana Street:








The Palace of Benicarló is the seat of parliament of The Valencian Community
















La Casa de los Caramelos (candy house/caramels house) is a very typical of Valencia.


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Amazing architecture! 

However, I'm sure Valencia's old quarter could look a lot better if only the pavement wasn't plain asphalt and there weren't so many ugly signs attached to beautiful old buildings. 

Looks like there's a lack of appreciation for Valencia's old quarter.


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

great pictures, did you take them?


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

More of Valencia, at Night.


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

_Ricbit, Spanish Forum_


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/senamiesteward/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/senamiesteward/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice, thanks for reviving this thread ....:cheers:


----------

